# OMG.......Aircraft Carrier Desk



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm not sure who is responsible for this creation but it is amazing. The pictures probably do not do it justice but thought is was worth posting. I just wonder how many hours and how many different types of wood, tools, ect that went into creating this jewel. 

Enjoy and if the person who ever made it reads this....YOUR WORK IS AWESOME!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I got that email forward too. Cool desk alright.


----------

